# aftershock vs tmaxx 3.3 vs mega baja



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

cant decide between these 3 mt can some one help me decide by giving their opion on these trucks please:thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Aftershock and Mega Baja are basically the same chassis. The T-Maxx although a good truck in it's time (and I'm sure there are those that would argue STILL good) is kind of old tech now and from personnal experience a tremendous pain to work on.  I have an Aftershock and have been VERY pleased with it so far. If I recall you might want to consider the Baja just for the simple fact it comes with the spin start system whereas the Aftershock comes only with the starter plate (not the hand held unit, must buy separate). There are those that have complained about the "inferior" two speed setup on the Aftershock but _*knock knock knock*_ on wood I haven't had those problems. I DID take mine apart first thing before ever running it and clean the one way bearing in the two speed. This might be a reason I haven't had any problems?


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

so your saying the aftershock is a better buy?


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

your looking for another mt i would buy the lst2 over anything you have named but the aftershock is a great buy get that one the tmaxx is a pain to work on like the other guy said but i havent heard of any problems with the 2 speed on the aftershock but both of them are a great buy:thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Between the Aftershock and the T-Maxx, yes the Aftershock is the better buy. Between the Aftershock and the Mega Baja, the Mega Baja is the better buy for the reasons I gave above. 

The LST2 yes is probably a better truck all together but do you really have the $700 to buy it? Personally I'd like to see Losi offer the LST2 without the $200 radio so they can sell it at a lower price but that's just me.  Personally I bought the Aftershock because I didn't need/want the reverse, hi/lo, or high $$$ radio that the LST2 comes with.


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

ive drove the lst2 many times and guess what i bought i got the muggy im not sure i wound up with it:freak: but i like the truggys and thats what it is because its got the center diff i drove the muggy once and i decided thats what i wanted and not the lst2:thumbsup:


----------



## sharkman1 (Sep 3, 2006)

One thing to remember is the aftershock does not come with a rechargeable rx pack like the baja does.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Another plus for the Mega Baja. :thumbsup: Forgot about that.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i fell in love with the new tmaxx 3.3 im horable i know sorry


----------

